

Ask HN: Made my first github project, how do I get exposure? - anfurny22

I've just completed my first useful library and have shared it on git-hub (https://github.com/anfurny/ALive-Fields).<p>But nobody cares, or more realistically, nobody is encountering it. Basically, I've spent a lot of my time sharing this library, and I think people could use it, I just don't know of any good place  to connect with those people.<p>I don't have a blog or a twitter or publicize on (and even if I did I'd still not be sure how to publicize those).<p>P.S. If this project is redundant because somebody else is already doing it better in PHP, let me know, but I haven't seen anything like it yet.
======
pixeloution
If someone can't figure out what it is in the first 30 seconds, they move on
-- and that's being generous. The truth is probably more like 8 seconds.

And in 30 seconds I have no clue what your project is, does, or what problem
it solves.

Oh and your README isn't IN the README. Seriously?!

~~~
switz
Exactly. I often find stuff on Github by searching GH or Google. If your
project isn't SEO friendly, I'll never find it. If I can't figure out what it
does in <10 seconds, that gives the impression it isn't developed well and I
wouldn't want to use it anyway.

------
anfurny22
My impression was that having a wiki for the project superseded a readme (with
the home node essentially being a better formatted readme).

But the SEO point is very good, I hadn't thought about that.

I'm still curious about any places I can go and put this in front of people
instead of hoping they chance upon it.

~~~
dhaivatpandya
Firstly, its good you're posting it here, programming.reddit.com is another
place, post it to IRC, tell your friends about it, etc.

~~~
anfurny22
Thanks, that's exactly what I need. Any IRC servers or channels you recommend?
I consider myself very out-of-touch with the programming community but want to
fix that.

------
nevinera
Your readme should include:

What problem does it solve? How much effort will it take for me to understand
it well enough to use it?

It should _not_ consist entirely of a line telling me to read index.php.

